# Strange symptoms after anti-rabies injection.



## aninfid (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello!
(I know that there )
Recently we adopted Kitty, a small 6 months old dog. 
Anyways, in the vet. clinic they gave her an anti - rabies injection. And then we took her home. The first day she was very friendly, but after then, she has only gotten worse. She became shy, and lonely. After this she stopped eating, and also she's got diarrhea.
I can't be sure what's her problem, is it just a side effect of the anti-rabies injection, or if it is worse (rabies itself). 
I hope that you can give some advice, or at least your opinion. 
Thanks.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Highly doubt it would be Rabies, but does sound like a reaction to the injection..... personally I would call your vet immediately...


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Anytime your dog seems to be acting different than they normally do after a shot it's recommended you see the vet. She could be having an allergic reaction to the shot and be very uncomfortable.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Pets can't get rabies from the vaccine. Any vaccine can make them feel a little under the weather though. Or stress from being at the vet, or if you recently acquired the dog. 
Try feeding some boiled skinless, boneless chicken and rice in small meals, along with a couple of tablespoons of pure canned pumpkin (not the spiced pie filling...it'll say pure on the label.) Pumpkin firms up the stools. The chicken and rice is easy on the stomach. Did you change food when you got her from what she was eating before? If so, food changes can cause diarrhea. So can stress.
If after a day or two she isn't seeming better, return to the vet.


----------



## aninfid (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers. I'll get some from the food that she was fed with before, and also try with Spotted Nikes' idea, with boneless chicken, rice, and pumpkin. I'll see if she improves, today, and if she doesn't Vet. clinic will be first thing in the morning. 
Thanks a lot again!


----------

